# Implications of owning a larger motorhome



## GloriaMoHo (Oct 4, 2017)

We have just ordered a new Motorhome which is over 3.5KG, having had one under 3.5KG for many years.

Could anyone list for us the main implications - we know that we may need to pay more for insurance, and that some countries (not sure which ones) might have toll restrictions etc. Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

welcome

a good question

dont think there are many dis-advantages apart from some 

as long as you have a licence for over 3.5t (not KG) but we know what you meant

going into some countrys but not many have a toll for over 3.5t

some minor roads are max 3.5t

speed limit is lower on main roads 60 in stead of 70 also lower in france on the motorways
but you should not be flying anyway

road tax is less £165

mot is the same

insurance is normally the same

i upped mine to 3.85t from 3.5t and not noticed any difference


barry


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

We have upplated to 3850 and the main "complications" are in Europe. 

Switzerland have higher charges and in Austria and I think Czech Republic you need a go box if over 3500 (some say not a problem and some say forget it I'll go somewhere else) 

Needed only to travel on motorways, but there are reports of diversions on to motorways and then being fined for being without the box. 

No matter how beautiful I can't be bothered ................I'll go to countries where I'm welcomed.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

There are of course positive implications as I'm sure you are aware, the most notable being extra payload.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

I also upgraded to avoid any agro .... As most know on here loads of motorhomes driving about too heavy and risk a nightmare
See this , it is in German but you will get the point 




Anyway I digress . No difference in insurance but you will have to check you breakdown , weight as well as length of van
And as for the motorhomers that will avoid a country for a few extra quid in tolls i just do not get it .
The cost of these things are not cheap so why not enjoy the places you can explore.

It is like the car buyer that pays thousands of pounds to change a car to save £120 quid on road tax for a few years.

What I am getting at is it is no big deal and I enjoy the fact I have a decent payload and it is all legal so can just enjoy the trip without any worries.

As one member said you will come across the odd 3.5T limit so you have to watch for that one .

Martin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes like Peter says there are many pluses. Payload being one but liveability and extra fluids help a great deal.
The benefits of double axle vans in the ride and handling are considerable.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are over 3.5t.

- UK speed limits are 50 on single carriageway; 60 on dual; 70 on motorways. You can still use all 3 (or 4,5 etc) lanes of the motorway as if you were in a car.

- Some sites have limits on the length of units so best check up front.

- Even where sites do not specify a max length some pitches are tight. I always mention our length (8.7m) when booking so provision can be made.

- Our Comanche is poor on wet ground as it's front wheel drive so beware of wet, lush grass pitches. We try to get all weather or hard standing wherever possible.

- Some continental speed limits are reduced for vehicles over 3.5t i.e. 80 in a standard 90 zone.

- Certain countries have different rules regarding road pricing for over 3.5t...Poland, CR, Switzerland, Austria for example. You may need an electronic box rather than a vignette.

Graham :smile2:


----------

